# Mini Mania for sure



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

We got a Nigi last week and she's so sweet, the girls decided we needed another so they could each have one to show. Went to pick up a yearling yesterday and ended up with these 2 instead. 2!

And here I thought we were going to have standard sized goats!

Anyway - Both have blue eyes. Butternut is the golden one and Alice is the one with all the moonspots.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are adoable! Congrats!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

soooo cute!!!! congrats on these cuties!!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Such pretty girls! Congratulations!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Adorable!!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Awwwwwwwwww


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I love Butternut!  They're both cute, congrats!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Thanks guys. My girls are really happy with their new goats.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Butternut is the one who caught my eye first! Both girls are very pretty but that little gold girl certainly looks nice


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Aww!! How adorable!! Love them  your girls must be so excited!  
Told ya it's hard to say no to them


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I agree Liz, the gold one is the one that got me too. She's got really nice form.

Skyla - omg. I have to say no now. I can't have any more this year. I have on pregnant one already and not sure I'm willing to breed either of the other 2 that might be big enough. eeps.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HAHA! Just wait till the spring  your gonna need a buck right


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

la la la la la la la

I can't hear you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HAHA!! Nope, but you can 'see' me words!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

You're pure trouble!!!

I'm only getting a buck if I find a blue eyed polled one. So there.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes, yes I am  that's my middle name don't ya know  hehe!

Hmm.. I know Dragonfly has polled... But I don't think she has any BE'ed goats... :chin: OMF could have both!  I'll find ya one! LOL!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey, what about wattles?! You just NEED wattles to compleat the look! And moonspots for some added 'bling'  :laugh:


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

ha! oh yes. Moonspots too and I love wattles. 
All the things. GO ahead and find one of those, and then make them affordable. Then will you come build my buck pen for me too?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! Your making this awfully difficult here  

Hmm.. That's where I draw the line.. Sorry!  ROFL!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

where are you drawing the line? Affordability or building? I can build I suppose. The affordability is something though. I was looking at some of the big breeders sites and some of the idea of prices made my eyes all bulgy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

The building  though the price can be tough lol!

Yah, some are very pricey! Lol!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I was drooling over the Rosasharn and OMF pages. There are a few others that sold really pretty bucks this past year too. Some will depend on when we get the pen built. Can't get a buck without a place to put him.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh I drool over those two often too! :drool: you should see Rosasharn goats in person :drool:


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

These 2 have a Rosasharn grand dam. Hopefully I'll get to see them at a show one of these days. Fryeburg is coming up and we plan to be there for the goat show. Not showing, just drooling this year. I can't remember if their goats make an appearance there.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh fun  make sure to take pics and post them so I can drool too! 
I think Longvu (LaManchas) goes there.. Not sure though.. I know he has in the past.. Cliff is really nice  and has beautiful goats 
I don't know if Rosasharn would be there.. I haven't really seen too much of them lately... :shrug: she is a busy lady though!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

There's a few really good Oberhasli farms that will be there too. One of these days I might get one of those for me. 

Remind me to bring my extra phone battery so I can take pics all day. It's a long show.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh cool!!  you will 

Oh I will! When's the fair?? I need pics of every breed  ROFL! :laugh:


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Haha. It's the last Monday of the month. The fair usually posts pics of the big winners.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

These are the results from 2010 that i happened too have handy http://www.fryeburgfair.com/Breed_winners_2010.pdf


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm so not kidding! I'll send you a PM the day before! Lol!

Oh goodie!! 

You guys better have fun!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Haha. Ok. I'm bad about taking pictures but I'll try. It will be good reference. It's a fairly big show and should have some good New England goats. I'd wonder if anyone from tgs is showing.

The motto of the day will be "going home with no new goats but lots of pictures"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol! I am too  don't really worry about it though  i suppose I'll live without them too  hehe!

Haha! Good luck!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Ha. No more goats is the motto every day now.

I even have a fancy camera. I just never bring it. I am interested in the judging and to see who wins and why. My memory is horrible so I should take photos.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! Sound like my dad :roll: hehe! 

Or a video, videos are good too  :ROFL: 
But I do the same thing.. Next year I'm going to bring a note book with us to shows and have my mom either get pictures and notes or take a video of the line up/reasons


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Beauties!!!


----------



## Gary_and_Ash (Aug 9, 2013)

Niegerians?


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Yes, Nigerian Dwarfs.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh sweet. Congrats on your new girls. They are so cute!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe... Cute I was going to get a Nigerian but thought they might be too small for my farm... They are sooo cute though


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

The thought of those darling little goats being cuddled by two adorable little girls just made my head explode from the cute. Cutesplosion. For realz.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Thanks guys

Janeen, I thought the same thing. Not a ton of milk but creamy and really, we don't use a ton of milk. Then the mini goats are just small and easy to deal with. 

Axykatt, the little tiny get cuddled and spoiled constantly. I'm waiting for them to start playing dress up.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

If they start playing dress up, we really need some pics I have electric fences, and I have a hard enough time keeping my kinders in... I couldn't image the Nigerians, my moms grapes would be gone for sure LOL... I know their milk is delicious


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

We have a paddock with 5' fencing and then a larger pasture with electronet. We have more land than we will use right now so we have plenty of area we can move the fencing around in. They seem to be content so far to remain in it. Though when it loses power for whatever reason it's the young alpine that I have hard time keeping in. The 3 Nigis just want to be with people so if they don't want to be in the pasture, they go in the barn and scream.


----------

